# The only GTR Flaw? Back Seats



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Went and saw an R35 as i'm thinking about getting one in a few months,i've been out in a few but never sat in the back until I saw one for myself.

Must admit,it appears to be the only flaw that these car's have, as I need a car that can fit 4 people in, i'm only 5'5, however even my head was touching the rear window with the front seat in the position that I would have it in.

Though,funny as it may be i'm the tallest in my family,but what happens when I have friend's that want to go out in the 35?

I guess the main point is,how do you guy's deal with the lack of rear space at the moment? Simply don't take people into the back, or do they bend themselves into positions they shouldn't be in to get in there?

I need something that can fit 4 people as my parents can often come out with me,and they've got bad artirthis (spelling?) and limited to an extent movement,the R34 is ok for them to use at the moment though now and then...
The RS4 does seem tempting for that sole reason but I wouldn't take one of them over an R35!

On the plus side,i'd just give the key's to my dad and let him drive and i'd break my neck in the back lol


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Have a sensible family car too. :thumbsup:

I'm 6'3". When the seat is comfortable the back of it is touching the rear seat. Zero leg room.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

+1

I'm slightly taller and have room for only two passengers.

Get another car as a runabout, something you can take to B&Q and stick shelving in etc or leave in car parks without any worry.

Anders


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

definitely not practical for a "4" seater


----------



## GLOXN (Aug 7, 2011)

A couple of times I have carried two adult passengers, one behind the other. There is no room behind drivers seat. There was slightly more room in the 996 Turbo that I used to have, but that had much less boot space and overall not as practical a car as the GT-R.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Shame as the rest of the gtr range is deffinatly use able as a 4-5 seater


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

markpriorgts-t said:


> Shame as the rest of the gtr range is deffinatly use able as a 4-5 seater


Well, to be fair the rest of the GT-R range was based on existing practical cars altered to make a range topper.
The R35 was designed to be "just" a GT-R from day one. And the long seat squabs cover the gearbox which is what hurts rear leg space.

I still wouldn't want to leave an R34 etc.. in a public car park next to an old banger though...


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I've never seen my R35 as a 2+2. Its a 2+1 at best and even that isn't ideal. Miles more practical than a 2 seater roadster though:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll tell you where the flaw is;

The GTR shouldn't have come with any rear seats at all.


----------



## 7341SR (May 29, 2008)

Spotted, Aberdeen, 29th December Black 09 GTR Beach Boulevard traffic lights, swallowed girl, plus thirty something, plus bags of shopping.

Plenty room for some!

I can comfortably fit 5 adults and 2 or 3 dogs in a skoda and get 50mpg.

GTR is a drivers car, 15-20 mpg, passenger if you must.

Great for golf clubs in the boot.

Good for track days, bar the expense.

Happy new year, when it comes.

G


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

It is a shame you can't seat 4 in the GTR, have to treat it as a 2 seater really-just means you'll have to give more passenger rides for friends to experience it


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

well i'm 6'6 tall no chance anyone behind me 
the way i see is my seat is the driver seat if friends want to be in the r34-gtr they go have to strink.lol


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> Went and saw an R35 as i'm thinking about getting one in a few months,i've been out in a few but never sat in the back until I saw one for myself.
> 
> Must admit,it appears to be the only flaw that these car's have, as I need a car that can fit 4 people in, i'm only 5'5, however even my head was touching the rear window with the front seat in the position that I would have it in.
> 
> ...



It seems your not compairing the GTR to the competition ie Ferrari Porsche Lambo etc where u get no back seats at all. Think your self lucky that there's any seats in the back. Saying that i regulerly go to the pub 4 up no probs. Now you couldn't do that in a Ferrari. No you wouldnt want to go a long way with people in the back but the piont is YOU CAN. Sounds like u need an old mans 4 door. GTR is not much different than an M3 in the back but weh hey what a much better car. Good luck.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I am 6ft 5" and no one is going behind me although like others I see the car as a 2 seater only and have another practical car for the shopping trips etc that can say fit 5 in with ease. Also an extra couple of bodies in the back would only slow it down 

Same in my other half Clio Sport 200....that's as good as a two seater too....best best is to have another run about.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I doubt 786 will use it to commute to the pub.

probably a cruise round Birmin'am. . .


When I took a MY11 for a test drive @ wlmg Slough, I was accompanied by a hippopotamus weighing 100kg, 5'10" tall. The hippo fit at the rear just fine, behind the passenger seat.

Though struggled to get in at the back, meanwhile the hippo's trouser's nearly came off trying to squeeze in at the back.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> I doubt 786 will use it to commute to the pub.
> 
> probably a cruise round Birmin'am.


Loooool!!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Nothing wrong with crusing around Brum 
And I like to use my car's daily as they should and don't see why there should be limitations as such for a car,obviously depending upon the car,i wouldn't suggest taking 3 passenger's somewhere if I owned a 355 spider for example...

Only reason why I ask,is that I can at times have 4 people in the car,I can use any of the other 5 car's in the family,which range from a Yaris all way the way to a 7 seater Previa so use of other car's is not an issue

I just like having the option,not comparing this to any other car,this would be the 9th Skyline/GTR within the family and my 5th if I do change,and I use it every day,this is a picture of it at my work car park (yes it's the bright yellow one ) ,i'm not afraid to park it anywhere (this is a secure car park for staff only and I know who parks next to me so no dings etc to worry about,plus have CCTV covering it all)









But yea,no pub drives for me unless it's for a meet lol

None the less,it won't affect my decision on buying one,just something I thought i'd bring up and see how other's deal with,GTR's are in my blood,anyone that know's me will tell you that lol


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

The GTR is a 2+2 anyway isn't it, not a 4 seater?

To me that just says two adults and two small children anyway.
The seat squabs are so long they can put heir feet on them. Fortunately I have only one child so it's not an issue.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I think it's best you go and test one out Emil. It might not be as bad as you think!

Happy New Year bro!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

it is a bit odd how little room there is in the car considering how big it is - guess it's mayeb a lot to do with having a gearbox under the rear of the car...

I do appreciate being able to get the family in the 34 when I want to... as opposed to leaving it at home and going in something else...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That yellow GTR looks cool in the car park of boring nothingness.:clap:

Must admit, I like usable rears, it's why I got into GTRs as opposed to Supras in the first place....


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Yep I'd love to be able to take more than one other person out in the car at a time,my little cousin's love my 34 and I take them out in it as often as I can (5,8 and an 11 yr old),they always tell me when they've seen another Skyline/GTR and even the two boys know what an R34 is 

My work car park is actually quite interesting,on the other side which is normally quieter,we have a few Impreza's,a tuned Evo 8,a couple of Type-R Civic's,a Supra now and then and a turbo charged civic 

Defo going to test drive one soon Nick


----------



## Tangowhisky (Jul 8, 2011)

I can't believe what I'm reading here. When I bought my GT-R in October 2010, the first thing I said to the saes rep was that before we went any further I wanted to be chauffeured around in the back seat as with two teen age children it was important that any car I had would be capable of doing the school run. Took me a couple of minutes to find a comfortable position, I am 6'2" but I did. 

Now a year down the line and I use the car every day three up with no problems other than that the back seat passenger has to wait for the front passenger set to slide forward before getting in.

Occasionally we go 4 up on trips and frankly although the car is not ideal for this, it is possible. I have to make a compromise in seating position and although I would not want to travel long distances, it is eminently possible.

The way I see it, you have a great 2 seater car for 99% of the time you have the car which makes the 1% of the time you need to drive with the driver's seat forward easily worth it.

As a previous poster put it, find another car with this much fun, for this little money and still be able to even vaguely think about taking more than 2 people! ...and before anyone dares mention the RS4, yeah it has a sweet engine note, but would you really want to drive a car that looks like a rep mobile? Of course not, that's why we are all here.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Tangowhisky said:


> I can't believe what I'm reading here. When I bought my GT-R in October 2010, the first thing I said to the saes rep was that before we went any further I wanted to be chauffeured around in the back seat as with two teen age children it was important that any car I had would be capable of doing the school run. Took me a couple of minutes to find a comfortable position, I am 6'2" but I did.
> 
> Now a year down the line and I use the car every day three up with no problems other than that the back seat passenger has to wait for the front passenger set to slide forward before getting in.
> 
> ...




Nice one mate. Totally agree with you. Can't believe other people have a problem with it. Not on a long run but you can fit 4 adults in with not too much hassle. I used to have a RS4 and it was just as tight for leg room in the back. The only difference really is the Roof angle. But as i said before, could u go 4 up in your Ferrari or Lambo. NOOOOOO


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Back seats?

I still cant believe I cant get the 2 dogs in the back and tow our caravan to Wales for the weekend.

Bloody salesman....


----------



## richardherr35 (Dec 15, 2011)

not just his back seats are good. Actually his body is also amazing.
By reinforcing areas mainly around the rear part of the engine compartment and dash panel, together with increased engine output, more responsive handling and a greater sense of the vehicle’s grip on the road are transmitted to the driver.
More precise production methods, accompanied by advancements made in the vehicle body, have improved the inter-vehicle detection capability. This was achieved by changes in the positioning of the sensor and more rigid, highly-damped vehicle body, and by adding a more accurate acceleration sensor in areas with higher sensitivity in the vibration testing of each vehicle body.


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> I've never seen my R35 as a 2+2. Its a 2+1 at best and even that isn't ideal. Miles more practical than a 2 seater roadster though:thumbsup:


+1 - even in my R33 I dont like taking people in the back. Sports cars should be 2 seaters but sales and marketign deems 2+ "2" is necessary.

so its an R35 for you now Emil, I must have paid too much for the R33... 

At leat you have a second car mate.


----------



## BT52 (Mar 14, 2005)

Would not have bought the GTR if it had no back seats.

When the first kid came along we sold the Tuscan because we weren't using it.
When the second came along we sold the Exige because we weren't using it.

Needed a car that I could stick two kids in the back of, and a pushchair in the boot.
911s can't do it, Jag XKs can't do it, DB9 can't. The only interesting car other than a GTR that could was the M6.

Don't use the GTR as an everyday family car, but at least the back seats mean we _can_ use it.


----------



## Tangowhisky (Jul 8, 2011)

Nail hit firmly and squarely on the head!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

richardherr35 said:


> not just his back seats are good. Actually his body is also amazing.
> By reinforcing areas mainly around the rear part of the engine compartment and dash panel, together with increased engine output, more responsive handling and a greater sense of the vehicle’s grip on the road are transmitted to the driver.
> More precise production methods, accompanied by advancements made in the vehicle body, have improved the inter-vehicle detection capability. This was achieved by changes in the positioning of the sensor and more rigid, highly-damped vehicle body, and by adding a more accurate acceleration sensor in areas with higher sensitivity in the vibration testing of each vehicle body.


Good first post, we're always keen to hear the spambot's point of view.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I wasn't actually moaning about the back seats, it's just a flaw in the car I guess?

My issue is that I like to take people out in the car, if it was a 2 seater only then so be it, not a problem, i'd have 4 people in the car about 2% of the time that i'd own it,only ever had 4 people in my car,maybe 20 times since i've had it in the summer??

And as I said,I like to take my parents out in the car at times,and they both have artiritis (spelling?) and bad hips etc so the range of movement is limited to an extent
It isn't going to change my decision,and the RS4 is nice but i'd never have one over an R35!

Ian - Yes I think that is the next time up, I love my R34 but fancy something different and this is the naturla progression I think, car looks good in the avatar, I miss that car!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

JapFreak786 said:


> I wasn't actually moaning about the back seats, it's just a flaw in the car I guess?


Exactly.

The length of the gearbox in the back dictates the length of the seat squabs, which are overly long. This takes away leg space.


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

BT52 said:


> Would not have bought the GTR if it had no back seats.
> 
> When the first kid came along we sold the Tuscan because we weren't using it.
> When the second came along we sold the Exige because we weren't using it.
> ...


Fair point. To be honest if it was only a two seater I probably wouldn't be keeping it as long. The back is perfect for kids and means you get to drive it that bit more.

In principle sports/super cars only need to be 2 seaters because they are for driving not ferrying the kids around. But if the manufacturers can fit in 2 extra well and good. Its a compromise I guess; usually they are not worth the space and weight because they dont get used much, if at all.

Emil - I've been meaning to get some good pics and the new dyno print out up but haven't taken any yet. Hopefully we'll get some good weather here soon. Still need to sort one or two things too so been focused on those.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## david_gtr (Feb 2, 2012)

I just got my GTR having had a few 911s before and comparing like for like, the GTR is weirdly enough a very practical car. Today I had 3 adults in the car, a pram and a weekend of luggage in the boot. Sure, its not an X5 for room but compared to other similar cars, then I think its incredible for room.


----------



## Tangowhisky (Jul 8, 2011)

hear hear! I've had two teenagers, my wife and myself. No complaints from anyone (well actually my wife did complain that the car was a bit bouncy and too loud), but there's no pleasing everyone I suppose.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

5'9'' here and 5cm left at my back. No chance sitting there.


----------



## Tangowhisky (Jul 8, 2011)

....er, move the seat forward?
I'm 6'2" seems to works for me and my passengers on the odd occasion I have 3 of them.:runaway::clap:


----------



## david_gtr (Feb 2, 2012)

For me, I think that is the point. I don't expect everyday to be having more than 2 people in the car, but on those few occasions where I need more, it is there and not too bad either and this was a big reason I've moved away from 911s.
With other GTs this is nearly a joke with passengers cramped like sardines at impossible angles.


----------



## Tangowhisky (Jul 8, 2011)

I wholeheartedly concur. One of my other cars is a 1979 Mercedes Benz SL350. Theoretically it offers the same space as the GTR. But the back seats are so steep that even with the seats way forward people in the back hate it. My teenage children will no longer travel in that car ANY distance, but they are more than happy to travel in the back of the GT-R. Of course there is also a certain cool factor...:smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for the input  - nice to keep it all in mind !


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

the rear seats arent a flaw, theyre a compromise..

it would be nice to take all your mates out for a joyride, but if theyd made the GTR any bigger it would look and handle like a bag of poo.

its nothing short of a miracle that they made it do what it can in the first place!

if you really want it to walk on water talk to Kev and SVM, he can turn a two ton turd in to shit off a shovel :flame: :smokin:


----------



## Cheesyslug (Feb 7, 2012)

Didn't expect as much space as there is, but certainly not suitable for anything other than short trips. Having a passenger squeeze in behind me (I'm 6'1") compromises the driving position.

Nice to have the option though!


----------



## Tangowhisky (Jul 8, 2011)

I think yo've hit the nail on the head. Before I bought my GT-R I took the Maseratis out for a spin. The Quattroporte has looked at the same legrooom issue and has come down on the side of offering better space in the back, and by God is there leg room in the back, you could almost hold a conger back there. However, the payment for that is handling that feels little better than say a Volkswagen. The Granturismo S, on the other hand, has gone the same route as Nissan. However, at the end of the day, I personally believe the GT-R to be the best of 'em all, well I'd not be here other wise.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I have a GTR and an Audi a3 for my own use. The ife has the familymobile. If we need to take out a kid each I use the A3.

I'm sure he children are goingbo start asking to cone in the GTR, so I have a question.

Does anyone know at what point the children are safer in the front? I was told to use the rear seats for as long as possible because front airbags can cause more damage than the accident.

Can't find a clear answer on the web. Has anyone researched this?


----------



## Tangowhisky (Jul 8, 2011)

I remember asking about this when my kids were that age and the only answer I ever got was to ensure that they were old enough to face forwards. I do know that airbags have caused damage to people when they go off. In my opinion the primary aim of an airbag is to stop you face smacking into the dashboard. If the children are strapped into a multipoint harness in a car seat then they are not at risk of doing that so why not just switch off/disconnect the airbag when they are in the front?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

passengers = weight leave them out lol

No its not a clear 4 seater 2 adults and 2 kids or 2 very small adults in the back

+1 have a sensible family car also


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Tangowhisky said:


> I remember asking about this when my kids were that age and the only answer I ever got was to ensure that they were old enough to face forwards. I do know that airbags have caused damage to people when they go off. In my opinion the primary aim of an airbag is to stop you face smacking into the dashboard. If the children are strapped into a multipoint harness in a car seat then they are not at risk of doing that so why not just switch off/disconnect the airbag when they are in the front?


I actually now have found info on the cdc (centre for disease control surely ???) website which says that the airbag does the harm to children and until they are 13 and over 4ft 9 they should not sit in the front of the car.

The reason for this is primarily the airbag which is far more likely to kill a child.
The second reason is that by sitting securely in the back they are that much further from the most likely impact at the front of the car.

Can you turn off the airbag in a GT-R?


----------



## Tangowhisky (Jul 8, 2011)

No idea if you can turn off the airbag in a GT-R, since I have had it, it has not been a relevant topic. Certainly I have found no way to turn off a teenager in a GT-R!


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,

mine is perfect for 2 + 1 kid, even been forced to do supermarket run - no planned, on drive when wife announces we need to call in at Tesco - horror. Parked about 3 miles from the door as far away as possible. Here Civic is nornally kept for that and practical work. R35 is great and my son loves it is I do occasionally do a school run, though again I am paranoid about all the 4x4's and pavements!! Boot is huge, same problem as BMW in that small lip, but can hold tons of bags. 

I would agree that you could not really survive with the R35 as the sole family car...well if forced would try very very hard


----------



## Tangowhisky (Jul 8, 2011)

I regularly use mine for the Tesco run. I've found that the parking bays next to the arched trolley parks are significantly wider and always park there.


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

Took 3 adults to Spa and back in my GT-R. Have, on several occasions, used it for 3 adults and a child. I'm about 6 foot. Both my wife and sister have travelled in the back no problems, with my wife sat behind me.

I do like to sit close to the wheel (as you should - the arms outstretch stance is strictly for drug peddlars), but even so I'm amazed at the level of "you can't use the back seats" madness on here.


----------



## Cheesyslug (Feb 7, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Can you turn off the airbag in a GT-R?


I've had a peek in the user manual for my 2009 motor and there seems to be no mention of this ability.


----------

